# Dry Transfer Decals



## claybutler (Feb 22, 2013)

I am trying to locate a "R X R" crossing dry transfer decal to put on my layout roads. Does anyone know of a Mfg./ Supplier.


----------



## PhillipB (Mar 11, 2013)

I believe woodland scenics does, or did.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See here:

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/DT571/page/1


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Another supplier is Clover House, just outside of Spokane, Washington


----------



## claybutler (Feb 22, 2013)

Guys, my mistake what I am looking for are dry transfer or for that matter any kind of decal ( "R X R"). But where I want to put it is on my road surfaces not a sign post!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

claybutler said:


> Guys, my mistake what I am looking for are dry transfer or for that matter any kind of decal ( "R X R"). But where I want to put it is on my road surfaces not a sign post!


Can you use this? Dry transfer.









If not look through this site, they have a whole bunch of dry transfers sheets.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/woo/woodt555.htm


----------

